# Over-voltage SSD damage



## Tolme (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all,

This evening, I made a significant mistake with a new build that killed my main 1TB HDD. I fear I may have also damaged my new SSD: a Samsung EVO SATA3 256GB. It appears okay... but I am wondering if I could have damaged something that isn't apparent. I don't want to use a drive that might unexpectedly fail. Is there a way I could test for damage?

For more detail: through a lengthy process of elimination, I have determined that the problems I am experiencing with my new build is because it is cursed. After experiencing spontaneous power losses and restarts (and a few other more odd symptoms), I replaced my old Thermaltake Toughpower 750 with a Corsair AX760. I saw that the modular cables on both PSUs use the same plug, and so I assumed it was a standardised format, like every other cable in a computer. But, just to be sure, I checked the install guide first. Sure enough, there are no warnings about using other modular cables. So, I used old cables to power my disk drive, main HDD, and new SSD. These cables are not a standardised format.










As you can see from my diagram, the 5v and 12v outputs on my new Corsair PSU are in the opposite positions to my old Thermaltake PSU. I pumped more than double the suitable voltage through my good HDD, new SSD, and DVD/blu-ray drive. A crack, loss of power, and smell of burned PCB wafted up from the case. The HDD died instantly. Of course, I am no heathen; I had a backup of most drive's content, so all is not lost. Also, my stack of other HDDs were on a different connection, and so they are fine.

I am very concerned about the SSD. I didn't let it boot with the wrong cable attached - maybe this saved it? The drive sure seems to work without issue. I ran a simple diagnostic (VIVARD V4) from Ultimate Boot CD, and it found no errors to the 'surface'. Is it possible that the drive has sustained damage that I can't detect?

I would appreciate any thoughts or suggestions.

Thank you,
Tolme


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I'd say "lesson learned the hard-way" about using cables from other PSU's.....never a good idea. 

As for checking the SSD for damage. You will need to go to the SSD manufacturer's website and see if they have an application to check the SSD like Seagate/WD does for their HDD's.


----------



## Tolme (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah, I might contact Samsung customer service. Thanks, bassfisher.


----------

